# XPA Clone



## controversy13

Hey 
Does anyone have a good clone for Balter XPA? Currently brewing from cans but will be happy with any recipe.
Cheers [emoji482]


----------



## Gloveski

There’s another thread here https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/balter-xpa-clone-assistance.92552/

Good luck simply a cracking beer


----------



## yochris77

This is a brew I did recently and loved it. Tried a side-by-side comparison, but that didn't work, then I drank it all  I noted that the colour was a bit too dark and that there may have been a bit too much medium crystal? I am definitely doing this one again soon. Have at it. Let us know how yours turns out.


Batch Size: 21.50 l
Boil Time: 60 min
Fermentation: Ale, Single Stage

Ingredients
*Amt* *Name* *Type* *#* *%/IBU*

5.00 kg Gladfield American Ale Malt (5.0 EBC) Grain 7 90.9 %
0.30 kg Gladfield Light Crystal Malt (63.0 EBC) Grain 8 5.5 %
0.20 kg Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (111.0 EBC) Grain 9 3.6 %

10.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 13 9.2 IBUs
10.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 14 11.1 IBUs
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 15 -
30.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 16 13.2 IBUs
30.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 min Hop 17 3.3 IBUs
2.0 pkg US West Coast (Mangrove Jack's #M44) Yeast 18 -
20.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 19 0.0 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 20 0.0 IBUs
20.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 21 0.0 IBUs
20.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 22 0.0 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 23 0.0 IBUs
20.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 24 0.0 IBUs

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 %
Bitterness: 36.8 IBUs
Est Color: 15.5 EBC

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge


----------



## yochris77

Oh, dry hop 0 days is dry hopping in the keg.


----------



## Coodgee

like someone said in the other thread I think I would start with a standard stone and wood pacific ale clone, and add some vienna and alter the hop schedule to use the advertised hops to the advertised IBU. One thing I have learnt over the years is that micros quite often change the hops on even their signature beers from year to year so I wouldn't get toooo hung up on the choice of hops. imho it's mroe emulating the balance and mouth feel.


----------



## P!N20

yochris77 said:


> Oh, dry hop 0 days is dry hopping in the keg.



<thread dig>

For bottling, would you just put the 0 day dry hops in with the 7 day lot?


----------



## altone

P!N20 said:


> <thread dig>
> 
> For bottling, would you just put the 0 day dry hops in with the 7 day lot?


Personally I'd probably do the 0 day a couple of days before bottling to give the hops time to 
release their goodness but not enough for it to start fading away.

just my 2c


----------

